# Utah Driving Cheaply: 87 cents a gallon



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

The best deal on fuel in the country right now might be here in Utah, where people are waiting in lines to pay the equivalent of 87 cents a gallon. Demand is so strong at rush hour that fuel runs low, and some days people can pump only half a tank.

It is not gasoline they are buying for their cars, but natural gas.

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/105680/Surge-in-Natural-Gas-Has-Utah-Driving-Cheaply


----------



## manc39 (Dec 17, 2005)

The price will inevitably start to rise...


----------

